# Underwater Pumpkin Carve- Toys for Tots benefit



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

12 Noon at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club.Entry fee is a new unwrapped toy. Call MBT at (850) 455-7702 for details.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm pretty sure that the pumpkins will be judged on largest pumpkin, most creative, and best design. should be a blast....my pumpkin will be a very excited animated character...you'll see.

see you guys/gals tommorrow

:letsdrink


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody need a last minute partner? I got a Punkin'.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Contest is on - regardless of weather. We've had a few "singles" looking for someone to team up with - come on out!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Man what a turnout!We raised almost $100 for toys for tots on top of the donations for the contest. Judging was tough, with so much talent it was difficult tonarrow it down!

Thanks to all that came out today- divers and non, it was a great day! The GLYC wants to make this a major eventnext year - they had a ball watching the antics today.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

This was more fun than anything I have done in a long time . Once again Mbt trumped everyone else! You guys are the greatest. Always giving to everyone else. Pensacola is blessed to have you here and I am proud to call you MY dive shop!!!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

got any pics of the winning pumpkin?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Pics arehere

http://www.mbtdivers.com/photos.htm


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks MBT for an awesome event! I had no idea wrestling a vegetable underwater would be so much fun. For those that have never tried it (this was my first time) here were the highlights (from a novice divers perspective).



Realization #1 - Have you ever tried to swim with a pumpkin?

Realization #2 - In an effort to submerge the pumpkin I overweighted myself by 10lbs....evidently not enough. Pumpkins float...big time. I popped back to the surface like a topwater lure. I found out what good dive partners are for...dragging you back to the bottom (with pumpkin in tow).

Realization #3 - When multiple teams of divers get carving and fidgeting with their pumpkins....the viz turns to Zero. Pretty funny when trying to cut with precision.

Realization #4 - Pumpkin flavored saltwater isn't really better than regular saltwater. Wondering why I tasted it? Cause, I was laughing my head off underwater!

Realization #5 - This was my first time diving with the guys at MBT. Wow was I impressed. I came to the event not knowing anybody and left with some new friends.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

That was a awesome idea and follow through. I passed by to check on my boat and everybody was enjoying the activity. Lots of cudos to MBT.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

> Realization #5 - This was my first time diving with the guys at MBT. Wow was I impressed. I came to the event not knowing anybody and left with some new friends.


glad you could make it...keep your eyes/ears open we have pretty regular gatherings. the folks you met saturday were just a small % of the mbt family.

what a time!!! the comment of the day that keep replaying in my head (dont remember who said it) LETS HAVE THIS IN JULY NEXT YEAR.

if anyone can lobby to move halloween to july the water would be considerably warmer.

was a blast...glad we got so send some $$$ toward toys for tots. evensplit didn't mention in addition to the cash, we had a table full of toys for them. :bowdown great job to all that attended


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I could have made it. Sounds like it was a blast!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I participated in some adult beverages friday night and did not make it to carve saturday, but Renee' and I still showed up for the fun...was a blast watchin you all tryin to wrassle a bouyant pumpkin down without stabbin yourselves! I'll get in next year.



Thanx for puttin it together Jim and Fritz


----------

